# Retirement Home Needed for 2 Elderly Cats - Manchester Area



## M S H (May 2, 2015)

Hi,

I really hope there's someone out there who can help.

I'm moving to the US later this year so, with great regret, need to find a loving, new home for my pair of old and faithful cats; Eric and Treacle.

They're both short-haired black cats with yellow/green eyes, have been with me for over 19 years and have been through several, domestic house moves during that time but, at this stage of their lives, a 12 hour flight and relocation to another country might be asking a bit too much.

They are in great condition considering their age with no medical conditions whatsoever, are microchipped and had their vaccinations updated in October 2014. Eric's slowed a little and is down to his last big canine tooth while Treacle _still_ looks and behaves like a 6-month old kitten.

Other than the occasional escape through an open window during the summer, they're both lifelong house cats.

Individually, Eric is big, daft and friendly who will try to follow you everywhere. He does prefer a diet based on small chunks in gravy, however. I'd name the current brand but, because he's a cat, sod's law says he'd suddenly go off it if I did. Treacle on the other hand, is more shy or standoffish...except when she's hungry (and will eat pretty much anything) or wants to be played with.

Despite being siblings, they aren't close. They don't fight but definitely prefer their own space and I don't think they'd mind/notice being split-up if they found separate new homes. They can both be a bit vocal, usually before breakfast, but other than that, are very low maintenance and undemanding so long as they have full bellies and clean litter.

Because of their age and how they've lived the majority of their lives, I don't think a new home with young children or other pets would be be a good idea.

They both have their own carriers that have only been used a handful of times which can be kept by anyone generous enough to adopt the cats. They were a lot bigger than I imagined - one could comfortably accommodate both of them - and could be used as safe, sheltered beds while they settle in.

I've shared almost half my life with these two and the decision to give them up is one of the hardest I've ever made. I absolutely do not want them to see out their remaining time stuck in a small cage at a rescue centre like where I found them so hope there's somebody out there who can give them the lifestyle they deserve during their twilight years.

Many thanks.

Mark

Just remembered, here's some photos of them:










Eric









Treacle


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mark, this is the biggest 'ask' I have read in a long time. You are going to find it very very difficult to re-home such elderly cats. In addition, some (not all) will take the transition of settling into a new home very badly, with devastating consequences. My own cats have travelled around the World with me - and back!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

M S H said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really hope there's someone out there who can help.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you love these two old guys dearly (who wouldn't) and I honestly cannot see a solution which would be a happy one for you and for them. Any upheaval is going to be devastating for them, losing their home and you. No rescue will take two chaps who are not just elderly but very old indeed. RSPCA would definitely euthanise, and tbh, I am fairly sure most rescues would do the same. As fit as they are now, Mark, at 19 some health issues are fairly sure to crop up. I have two ''oldies'', one 19 and one 18, both fit as fiddles until this year. The girl now has heart problems and the boy has had a stroke. My vet's bill for the last three months is quite astounding.
I wish you luck as you clearly love them dearly.
To be honest, Mark, unless you can postpone your move, I cannot give you any useful advice


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

It's a long shot but might be worth contacting Goldies Oldies rescue - they are based down South but might be able to point you in the right direction? I don't have contact details but they have a Facebook page.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

This is so sad that you are going to part with these gorgeous boys after them spending a lifetime with you. As others have said you will be very lucky if you find anyone prepared to take them on at this age - can you imagine how they will cope with losing you after all this time? They won't live forever and I don't understand how you can even consider leaving them. You are a stronger person than me - I just couldn't do it. I really hope that you find a good solution.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Mark I am not going to ignore the obvious love you have for these boys, or the heart ache you are feeling at the idea of parting with them. However, like others above I will primarily address the question of funding for their health care.
I have elderly cats myself and whilst they are a joy...they do need nursing and do run up expensive vet bills at this end stage of their lives.
I don't expect you to come on a new forum and talk openly about paying someone to look after these cats....but truthfully, I think you do need to be considering some kind of fostering situation where you remain responsible for ongoing expenses.
There are indeed cat rescues such as Goldies who specialise in care for elderly cats such as these, but they are small independent set ups with extremely limited funds who are always stretched to their absolute limit.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

check out www.caringforcats.org.uk they do a great deal of work for elderly cats


----------

